# Ruger 10/22 Target... anyone have one?



## promac850

I recently got my paws on a very nice 10/22... the target model.  This thing is a tackdriver. I've put several bullets through the same hole.  This was at a wimpy 50 yards though... 

What I might do tomorrow is take the target board and put new targets on it, put it on the trailer, and drive it to the back field and shoot across the pond. (about 200-250 yards, depending where it is on the hill)

I want to hear about what you think of these 10/22's. I keep hearing it's Ruger's most accurate rifle... 

I will put a pic up soon. Here are some teaser details... there is a sunshade on the scope, which is a BSA 6-24 1/8" MOA clicks... and a beautiful stock on it too. Don't forget the ridiculously heavy barrel, lol.


----------



## cuttingintime

One of the new generation of great 22. I Have a beautiful USA shooting team. Red white and blue laminated thumb hole stock. Polished stainless steel barrel. Great shooters.


----------



## indiansprings

Don't waste your time shooting a .22lr past 100 yards. I've shot in small bore competitions for years. I've played around with a .22 with a Shepherd scope, just too slow and susceptible to wind drift, they have a trajectory like a mortar at 250. They are a great little rifle, I've shot some that are tack drivers and some I wouldn't give a nickel for. Make sure you take care of the barrel. Learn to take it off and clean from the breach end vs. the muzzle. Lead build up will kill your accuracy, get you some GM top engine cleaner and mix it about even with kroil or if that's not available get Butch's bore shine. When your done cleaning run a few patches of rubbing alchol thru the bore, finishing up with a couple patches soaked in Kroil.


----------



## cuttingintime

indiansprings said:


> Don't waste your time shooting a .22lr past 100 yards. I've shot in small bore competitions for years. I've played around with a .22 with a Shepherd scope, just too slow and susceptible to wind drift, they have a trajectory like a mortar at 250. They are a great little rifle, I've shot some that are tack drivers and some I wouldn't give a nickel for. Make sure you take care of the barrel. Learn to take it off and clean from the breach end vs. the muzzle. Lead build up will kill your accuracy, get you some GM top engine cleaner and mix it about even with kroil or if that's not available get Butch's bore shine. When your done cleaning run a few patches of rubbing alchol thru the bore, finishing up with a couple patches soaked in Kroil.


 
Great advice removing the barrel before cleaning.


----------



## indiansprings

Most people have no clue how important the muzzle crown is when it comes to maintaining accuracy. I put a recessed crown on every thing I build anymore, although I have done a few 11 degree recessed crowns for people. I dread seeing people haul them around in trucks with the crown on the floor board. I have screwed a chicken noodle soup to the floor and put old carpet padding in the can and them placed the muzzle in it when hauling them to protect the crown.


----------



## promac850

cuttingintime said:


> One of the new generation of great 22. I Have a beautiful USA shooting team. Red white and blue laminated thumb hole stock. Polished stainless steel barrel. Great shooters.


 
I agree that they are good shooters. 



indiansprings said:


> Don't waste your time shooting a .22lr past 100 yards. I've shot in small bore competitions for years. I've played around with a .22 with a Shepherd scope, just too slow and susceptible to wind drift, they have a trajectory like a mortar at 250. They are a great little rifle, I've shot some that are tack drivers and some I wouldn't give a nickel for. Make sure you take care of the barrel. Learn to take it off and clean from the breach end vs. the muzzle. Lead build up will kill your accuracy, get you some GM top engine cleaner and mix it about even with kroil or if that's not available get Butch's bore shine. When your done cleaning run a few patches of rubbing alchol thru the bore, finishing up with a couple patches soaked in Kroil.


 
Do you have any links to a how-to thread and an owner's manual? I did not get an owner's manual with the gun. Is Hoppe's No. 9 any good? I got a crap ton of that stuff with the gun. A nice cleaning rod and patch kit too, Hoppe's brand also. Also got Hoppe's gun oil and Rem-Oil.

As for range, I forgot it's not a .22 Magnum or .17 HMR... yeah, about 100 yards is basically maxed out for a .22



indiansprings said:


> Most people have no clue how important the muzzle crown is when it comes to maintaining accuracy. I put a recessed crown on every thing I build anymore, although I have done a few 11 degree recessed crowns for people. I dread seeing people haul them around in trucks with the crown on the floor board. I have screwed a chicken noodle soup to the floor and put old carpet padding in the can and them placed the muzzle in it when hauling them to protect the crown.


 
I agree with that fact. The crown is very important. I am very careful about where it goes, as it is the biggest part of accuracy. Read lots about it in American Rifleman. 

If I am ever going to haul a rifle around in my car or truck, it will have a custom made holder... by me, specifically for the gun. It would be padded, and have a retaining strap. In a truck, it'd be either on the ceiling or back of the cab, on the inside. In a car, ceiling. I don't like setting a gun down on the muzzle, no matter how soft the surface is... it just doesn't sit right with me. 

I am going to shoot the 10/22 some more tomorrow... and probably some of the other .22's we got in the deal. 

Anyone want a Remington Viper? It comes with the clip... (50 bucks!! )


----------



## cuttingintime

If you are in need of instruction manual send me a message with address. I have some left over from different ones I put together.


----------



## dingeryote

Promac,

Check with your local gunsmith. Modifying the receiver for cleaning from the chamber is a common mod. for 10-22's.

It takes about 5 min. if the 'smith has a jig. 

10-22's can be sensitive to the barrel wedge tension, and pulling the barrel can cause a shift of impact and affect consistency. Plus it's a PITA to pull the tube every time you clean.

When cleaning remember that the majority of bore fouling is powder residue and Bullet lube(Wax/Moly/graphite). Plain old Hoppes does fine, and stick with a Brass core copper brush on a good stiff steel rod. The mod to the receiver acts like a bore guide to center the rod.

Start looking around for a box of Winchester Power points and try them, as well as some of the target loads.
The dadgum Power points hold about as well as Eley tenex in mine and are a lot cheaper. 

Once ya get out to 150yds or so, things aren't as much fun at all unless you have a BIG gong, and that just isn't fun either.

Picking off shotgun shells and ritz crackers at 50yds can be a hoot though

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tbone75

*Got 3*

Love them little things!! I put one together a few years ago that shoots just like that!!Hvy barrel from volkerstien and trigger kit. Also have a Mk2 Comp Target pistol that shoots as good or better than the rifle at 50.Only mod on the pistol is a trigger job.


----------



## cuttingintime

Got the address, will be put in the mail on Monday. Glad to help.


----------



## cuttingintime

tbone75 said:


> Love them little things!! I put one together a few years ago that shoots just like that!!Hvy barrel from volkerstien and trigger kit. Also have a Mk2 Comp Target pistol that shoots as good or better than the rifle at 50.Only mod on the pistol is a trigger job.


 
I like your taste, If that MK2 was a little easier to put back together It would be perfect.


----------



## promac850

Yep, shot the Mark II with the bull barrel today.  It's an awesome pistol. This one is completely factory except for the grips, which are a custom-made wood set that have a thumbrest for your right thumb. (sorry, no lefties can really shoot this one, as it is difficult to hold with that thumbrest in the way)

Shot the 10/22 some more today.  I love that thing. I would have no problem picking zombies off with it from the upper floor of my house, headshots all the way, from the window.


----------



## stihl sawing

I've had this one for several years, It's a fun gun to plink around with. Always has worked great.


----------



## promac850

Forgot to post a pic of mine... will do so tomorrow.


----------



## promac850

Sorry for the late pic guys, here she is. 






I love this thing. So much fun even though it's just a little .22


----------



## cuttingintime

Now that's sweet, are you sure you have enough scope?


----------



## stihl sawing

That is nice Promac, That scope ought reach out there.


----------



## derwoodii

Good hints n tips here Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns Firearms Classifieds

Take care if ya thinkin to float the barrel some can go droopy after and you'll loose your scopes elevation adjustment. I had to shim under the V block of my 22/77 to get mine back right.

Heres a good deal got 2 last week Ok quality and with swivels a great price.

NEW_LEATHER_GUN_RIFLE_SLING W/SWIVEL_AMISH_HANDMADE_1"b | eBay


----------



## promac850

cuttingintime said:


> Now that's sweet, are you sure you have enough scope?



Nope, need more scope... 



stihl sawing said:


> That is nice Promac, That scope ought reach out there.


 
Yes, it would work well on a bigger long range rifle, such as a .270 or .22-250. That would be an excellent prairie dog hunting scope on the right gun. I like how I can zoom all the way in to the bulls-eye and see exactly where the bullet is supposed to go. 



derwoodii said:


> Good hints n tips here Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns Firearms Classifieds
> 
> Take care if ya thinkin to float the barrel some can go droopy after and you'll loose your scopes elevation adjustment. I had to shim under the V block of my 22/77 to get mine back right.
> 
> Heres a good deal got 2 last week Ok quality and with swivels a great price.
> 
> NEW_LEATHER_GUN_RIFLE_SLING W/SWIVEL_AMISH_HANDMADE_1"b | eBay


 
Thanks for the links, I will look into them.  

Barrel already is fully free floated... so much so that only the receiver is holding everything onto the stock. If you hold the end of the barrel, and the end of the stock and impart a little force, the receiver and barrel move side to side a little. Completely free floating. As for droopy barrels... the gun is going to have a spot in the safe standing vertically, will it still be a problem then?

I will have to bring it to the gunsmith and see if he can check to see if the cleaning rod mod has been done to the bore, and if not, I will have him do it.

I tell you, the guy that originally owned these guns was quite the .22 fanatic. He had a Stevens what I call the 'keyhole' due to the keyhole shaped magazine, a Remington 522 Viper, a Marlin .22 Mag, almost identical to the one we have, so now we have two... a 10/22 the one I pictured, a .17 HMR Marlin same as the .22 Mag version, only using the .17 HMR barrel and bullets, mags are interchangeable... and one or two i can't remember right now. They all except for the 522 Viper, have Harris bipods on them.  Lots of moolah into these .22's and we happened to trip over them for a great deal. I like my neighbor.  

The whole story... make sure you have a snack or drink on hand...

His son-in-law needed to move on, so the guy did so, taking only what he needed and left everything else behind. (he was addicted to prescription drugs and needed to get away from some doctors here that kept giving him the stuff) My neighbor has heard back from him, and things are going well. He's found something he wants to do and is finally moving onto better things. We went over there and talked to my neighbor, and he said I got him out for this much, and I just want it back. Turned out that it was not only for the guns, but for the tools too...  Holy crap, we have been going through those tools for weeks now. That's a #### ton of tools.  Still more organizing and cleaning to do. 

I need to go to bed... got stuff to do tomorrow. G'night folks. 

See ya either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## langfordbc

promac610 said:


> I will have to bring it to the gunsmith and see if he can check to see if the cleaning rod mod has been done to the bore, and if not, I will have him do it.



It's very simple to check for yourself. It will be a hole (3/8" I believe) drilled into the back of the receiver in line with the bore. From what I've read it doesn't really affect the structural integrity of the receiver, being that it's only .22LR. You could always replace the pin that keeps the bolt in place with a "bolt buffer", to dampen the impact as the bolt strikes the pin when cycling.

You may also want to consider one of these cleaning kits: Otis Technology
It's a plastic coated cable that enables you to feed your brushes and patches from the breech to the muzzle. I use one to clean my SR-22. It works just fine with the square Hoppes patches too.

Tuffer Buffer(There are also American sources for this type of product on eBay.)


----------



## 7600

I've had one for a few years. I use it to shoot the winter leagues. With good ammo it will give some more expensive guns a run for the money. It actually shoots almost any ammo well too.


----------



## promac850

langfordbc said:


> It's very simple to check for yourself. It will be a hole (3/8" I believe) drilled into the back of the receiver in line with the bore. From what I've read it doesn't really affect the structural integrity of the receiver, being that it's only .22LR. You could always replace the pin that keeps the bolt in place with a "bolt buffer", to dampen the impact as the bolt strikes the pin when cycling.
> 
> You may also want to consider one of these cleaning kits: Otis Technology
> It's a plastic coated cable that enables you to feed your brushes and patches from the breech to the muzzle. I use one to clean my SR-22. It works just fine with the square Hoppes patches too.
> 
> Tuffer Buffer(There are also American sources for this type of product on eBay.)


 
Thanks for the link on the buffer. I will have to get one soon. I will also check the chamber when I disassemble the rifle for cleaning. Hopefully it does have that mod already. 



7600 said:


> I've had one for a few years. I use it to shoot the winter leagues. With good ammo it will give some more expensive guns a run for the money. It actually shoots almost any ammo well too.


 
Nothing to argue about here.  I agree, these are good little guns. I will be buying more mags for it.


----------



## dingeryote

Promac,

Next time ya take the thing down and pull the barreled action out of the stock, look at the BACK of the receiver. If there is a 3/8" hole that lines up perfectly with the bore, it has already been modified.

There is no chamber mod. involved.

+1 on the Otis pull thoughs if ya don't mod the thing.
They work darn well for a pull through.

Biggest thing is the gunk that builds up on the breech face, slightly altering head space, and cushioning striker impacts causing misfires.
Keep that area dry and oil free so gunk dosn't stick, and keep it clean or you'll get odd flyers driving you nuts. LOL!!

Same thing with the extractor mortice. Bullet wax and carbon build up in there, and can cause fits. Dental pick and Q-tip the thing now and then.

The 'Chucks are up and out now. You do realize that it is your mission in life, to save the planet from the marauding hoardes of viscious burrowing marmots, right? 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## langfordbc

dingeryote said:


> Same thing with the extractor mortice. Bullet wax and carbon build up in there, and can cause fits. Dental pick and Q-tip the thing now and then.


 
I've just put the Volquartsen extractor in mine, though I've yet to see how it works. I've only fired less than 2000 rounds but was already getting a lot of FTE's. Amazing how fast the one corner of the extractor wears down. Supposedly the VQ one is harder and sharper, so we will see!


----------



## promac850

I will have to keep the VQ extractor in mind.

As for the receiver mod, nope, not there.

Is there any way to do it at home? I just don't trust hauling it around to some gunsmith to play with. 

I cleaned the Stevens 954, will test fire it tomorrow morning to see if the feeding problem still exists. If it's not FTF, I'll be happy.


----------



## promac850

dingeryote said:


> Promac,
> 
> Next time ya take the thing down and pull the barreled action out of the stock, look at the BACK of the receiver. If there is a 3/8" hole that lines up perfectly with the bore, it has already been modified.
> 
> There is no chamber mod. involved.
> 
> +1 on the Otis pull thoughs if ya don't mod the thing.
> They work darn well for a pull through.
> 
> Biggest thing is the gunk that builds up on the breech face, slightly altering head space, and cushioning striker impacts causing misfires.
> Keep that area dry and oil free so gunk dosn't stick, and keep it clean or you'll get odd flyers driving you nuts. LOL!!
> 
> Same thing with the extractor mortice. Bullet wax and carbon build up in there, and can cause fits. Dental pick and Q-tip the thing now and then.
> 
> The 'Chucks are up and out now. You do realize that it is your mission in life, to save the planet from the marauding hoardes of viscious burrowing marmots, right?
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 
Lol, woodchucks... hell, the one I shot a couple of years ago took three .22 Magnum hollowpoint bullets before it stopped moving. I hit it dead square in the chest too!!! Damn thing was eating one of my mom's flowers when I shot it... 

Bastard weighed about 15-20 pounds. We filled a chuck hole with him and some soil.


----------



## tbone75

Got my first chuck today.Right in my front yard!Nailed him with my MK2 at about 20 steps LOL


----------



## dingeryote

Nice shot!!

Educated Woodchucks always have 7 that come to the funeral.
Break out the belt feds.

The first litters will be up in a week or so here, if they aren't drowned. Nothing but the odd roadside Boar seen lately.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Cedar Ed

my 10/22 has too many ftf it is brand new,tried some different ammo and still ftf 50 % of the time in all 3 mags warranty expired,what should I do now?


----------



## atvguns

Cedar Ed said:


> my 10/22 has too many ftf it is brand new,tried some different ammo and still ftf 50 % of the time in all 3 mags warranty expired,what should I do now?


 is it failure to fire or failure to load if the shell goes all the way in to the chamber then no bang probably the ammo some of that stuff in the bulk packs can be a real problem I try to stay away from the remington


----------



## Cedar Ed

It is frustrating no firing= ammo probably.I've tried winchester 333,remington x, and cci mini-mag with similar results.

also having issues with loading , resulting in bent cartridges.

This is the Ruger carbine model.18 1/2"


----------



## atvguns

Cedar Ed said:


> It is frustrating no firing= ammo probably.I've tried winchester 333,remington x, and cci mini-mag with similar results.
> 
> also having issues with loading , resulting in bent cartridges.
> 
> This is the Ruger carbine model.18 1/2"


 you may have a problem with your firing pin does it leave a noticeable cress on the unfired shells


----------



## Cedar Ed

There seems to be,I've reloaded those and sometime fire the second time.


----------



## atvguns

Cedar Ed said:


> There seems to be,I've reloaded those and sometime fire the second time.


 I still am thinking that it is the ammo but usually CCi mini mag are pretty good as far as not loading make sure your clip is pushed up all the way are you using the factory clip

just noticed that you said the gun is new give it a little break in time also a little gun oil on all moving parts helps I use the remington spray with Teflon from walmart on mine just don't put it in the barrel


----------



## Cedar Ed

I am looking to try some Wolf ammo as well,the Ruger mag fits snug.Also have a couple butler creek clears.I hope not to pay alot of $$$ for a guns smith,for just plinking.


----------



## Cedar Ed

atvguns said:


> I still am thinking that it is the ammo but usually CCi mini mag are pretty good as far as not loading make sure your clip is pushed up all the way are you using the factory clip
> 
> just noticed that you said the gun is new give it a little break in time also a little gun oil on all moving parts helps I use the remington spray with Teflon from walmart on mine just don't put it in the barrel


 
Thanks for the help,it is still breaking in,about 2 or 3 hundred rounds including the ftf s ,sometimes it fires off 6 or 7 no prob then jam.

So later today ill clean it and see.I have some gun spray product I haven't tried yet.

The barrel looks ok but the chamber has some crud.


----------



## Wildman1024

I bought this ruger 10/22 and this savage 93R17 this winter. I have not shot either yet.


----------



## stihl sawing

Those are beautys wildman. Nice really nice.


----------



## promac850

Nice rifles wildman! 

Anyone have a link to somewhere that has a step-by-step how to drill that 3/8" hole in the back of the 10/22 receiver?


----------



## tbone75

Wildman1024 said:


> I bought this ruger 10/22 and this savage 93R17 this winter. I have not shot either yet.


 
Like that gray stock.I have a gray full length stocked 10/22.A pic of it and the chuck slayer LOL


----------



## dingeryote

promac610 said:


> Nice rifles wildman!
> 
> Anyone have a link to somewhere that has a step-by-step how to drill that 3/8" hole in the back of the 10/22 receiver?


 
Promac,

IIRC Brownells sells a jig. Or Just index the line of bore with a good rod and masking tape. Take your measurements and transfer to the outside using the bottom and side of receiver for X/Y. .250 bit and then clean up the edges. The finish is easy to bugger so mask everything.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## cuttingintime

Cedar Ed said:


> my 10/22 has too many ftf it is brand new,tried some different ammo and still ftf 50 % of the time in all 3 mags warranty expired,what should I do now?


 
You might try some Federal auto match. I've had really good luck with these. Also be cautious of lube types, no W-D 40.


----------



## Wildman1024

Thanks Guys. I went fairly plain with the 10/22 cause its just gonna be a basic target gun/beater. The savage is gonna be setup as a 100 years sniper. I'm a big fan of the SS bull barrel. It's a wicked nice setup for the price. I'm hoping to get them both out next weekend for a test run and get them sighted in.


----------



## 056 kid

Cedar Ed said:


> It is frustrating no firing= ammo probably.I've tried winchester 333,remington x, and cci mini-mag with similar results.
> 
> also having issues with loading , resulting in bent cartridges.
> 
> This is the Ruger carbine model.18 1/2"


 
The bolt gets powder deposits in the corner where the cartridge seats, the jank does not allow the bolt to go all the way home making the firing pin rather useless. Take a pick and make sure that area is free of deposits.
I wish I could be more descriptive, sorry.


----------



## 056 kid

cuttingintime said:


> You might try some Federal auto match. I've had really good luck with these. Also be cautious of lube types, no W-D 40.


 
whats wrong with wd40?


----------



## promac850

056 kid said:


> whats wrong with wd40?


 
I dunno, but I wouldn't use it on a gun...

I use either Rem-Oil with teflon, Rem Dri-Lube with teflon, or Hoppe's No. 9 gun oil.

I used the Rem Dri-Lube on the .30 Carbine trigger group and all other action parts, and damn, that thing has a smooth trigger pull now. Easy to dump 30 rounds pulling the trigger as fast as you can...  For a test, I ran 90 rounds through it in rapid fire, all of them hitting the target (about 50 yards downrange) and not one FTL, FTF, or FTE. It's a happy gun now...


----------



## 056 kid

I dunno either. My Grandad has been using it on his guns for ever. He's got some pricey pricey stuff too. he rubs the exterior down with it, and gives a little squirt down the barrel of shot guns. It's a less is more kind of thing I rekon.


----------



## promac850

056 kid said:


> I dunno either. My Grandad has been using it on his guns for ever. He's got some pricey pricey stuff too. he rubs the exterior down with it, and gives a little squirt down the barrel of shot guns. It's a less is more kind of thing I rekon.


 
Well, grandpas do know what will work and what won't...

Whenever we put a gun into the safe, we spray a light coat of Rem Oil over it. Things still look good.


----------



## cuttingintime

Hey guys the reason I don"t advocate the use of WD40 on guns is because, it leaves a residual coating on parts which can hinder metal on metal smoothness.If you spray on internal parts in a hand gun and let sit when you pick it back up feels like glue holding it. As you stated on the on sit it puts a protective coating there by protecting wood and metal. Also if you look closely after WD40 almost looks like a varnish coating. Been using Safari Charlie gun lube so far very happy.


----------



## 056 kid

I was taught not to use wd40 or any oil on locks because they will gum up. Same principal here I guess, but I don't think guys puff graphite into their pistols haha.


----------



## promac850

056 kid said:


> I was taught not to use wd40 or any oil on locks because they will gum up. Same principal here I guess, but I don't think guys puff graphite into their pistols haha.


 
That right there makes sense... gumming up of the WD-40...

No graphite IMHO... don't sit right with me on an application regarding guns. Locks, yes... guns, no...

I suggest trying Rem Oil or Rem Dri Lube... Good stuff, not to expensive either. We bought our cans of them about 10 or more years ago... we shoot and clean some, if not all of the guns every year, and they still haven't been used up. That right there says good stuff.


----------



## 056 kid

Between my Dad and I, we have PLENTY of gun cleaning stuff, rem oil, #9, this, that, the other, i cant remember what all we have. Rusty guns is what we don't have haha!

Keep them clean, and keep them loaded!!


----------



## promac850

056 kid said:


> Between my Dad and I, we have PLENTY of gun cleaning stuff, rem oil, #9, this, that, the other, i cant remember what all we have. Rusty guns is what we don't have haha!
> 
> Keep them clean, and keep them loaded!!


 
Clean and loaded, damn right.  Never know what ####'s gonna head for ya next. Crazy bastards out there nowadays...


----------



## 056 kid

Yea, I got tweaker neighbors on one side of me and ass holes that talk #### through their windows on another side,(probably tweakers). I don't take any chances haha.


----------



## promac850

056 kid said:


> Yea, I got tweaker neighbors on one side of me and ass holes that talk #### through their windows on another side,(probably tweakers). I don't take any chances haha.


 
If you live somewhere you can shoot some targets, take a good rifle or pistol out and shoot the #### out of the target.

We've got a rusty old shot up 55 gallon drum out back... we put ammo through it fairly often. So far, things are pretty good around here. No thefts near my house for years. Last thing that was stolen was a Chevy Astro from a house six driveways down.

Never found the thing.

I need to shoot some more... it's fun.


----------



## indiansprings

Buy you some Kroil, prolly used by more gunsmiths in America than any other lube. You can order it from midwayusa or many other places. It's great to run down the bore also, it helps keep the bore from fouling as bad, makes it easier to remove any fouling. Makes the actions slick as well.


----------



## Cedar Ed

atvguns said:


> I still am thinking that it is the ammo but usually CCi mini mag are pretty good as far as not loading make sure your clip is pushed up all the way are you using the factory clip
> 
> just noticed that you said the gun is new give it a little break in time also a little gun oil on all moving parts helps I use the remington spray with Teflon from walmart on mine just don't put it in the barrel


 
I've been using the "Break Free " Brand rifle cleaner an lubricant also which can be purchased at wal marts I believe.

And clean with some compressed air.

I don't keep my guns oily so the dirt will stick on on them.
My pistol likes the cci but not the rifle.


----------



## Cedar Ed

cuttingintime said:


> You might try some Federal auto match. I've had really good luck with these. Also be cautious of lube types, no W-D 40.


 
I just tried some Federal Auto Match.I got a box of 325 rounds.
The price was $!4.47. I am very happy now , because 47/50 fired off.A huge improvement.

Rifle:10/22 Ammo:Federal Auto Match .22long rifle 40 grain solid velocity 1080 @ 50 yds, energy 105 (ft-lbs.)

Ruger.10/22.semi-auto.


----------



## mitch95100

i got a 10/22 in camo and a bsa cats eye scope best damn squirrel gun i got!!!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## cuttingintime

Cedar Ed said:


> I've been using the "Break Free " Brand rifle cleaner an lubricant also which can be purchased at wal marts I believe.
> 
> And clean with some compressed air.
> 
> I don't keep my guns oily so the dirt will stick on on them.
> My pistol likes the cci but not the rifle.


 
Break Free is really good stuff all I used for many years.


----------



## hoskvarna

*10/22 rifle*

i have a stainless 18" carbine with a grey laminate stock. i love it also,and so does my 10year old. i have been using pbblaster teflon spray,carrier evaps and leaves a slick white residue.you can wipe off anywhere you dont want the white. keep on shooting! my son went thru 2 bricks last summer!


----------



## promac850

hoskvarna said:


> i have a stainless 18" carbine with a grey laminate stock. i love it also,and so does my 10year old. i have been using pbblaster teflon spray,carrier evaps and leaves a slick white residue.you can wipe off anywhere you dont want the white. keep on shooting! my son went thru 2 bricks last summer!


 
Hey, welcome to AS. 

I dare say the 10/22 is the best damn little .22 anyone could ever own and shoot. It doesn't really matter if it's a simple carbine like yours, or a fancier target model like mine, as they are fun to shoot and definitely are more accurate than 98% of the other consumer .22's out there. Especially most of the other semi auto .22's... 

Keep shooting and the best thing is, it's friggin cheap!! It's a simple .22


----------



## Wildman1024

I got really lucky today and was in a gun shop about an hour south of my house. It is an older guy who runs it and its attached to his house. i was browsing around looking for used shotguns and did end up coming home with a really nice New England single shot 12ga break open. I have kinda fallen in love with the single shots. Anyways was able to come home with 2 30round pre ban brand new mags for the 10/22. $32 each so I couldn't resist. I am gonna see if he has any more and snag them.


----------



## medic5050

Being a fellow rim fire fanatic, I thought I would share my two favorite rim fire guns. 

Sorry in advance. My digital camera is kind of crappy.

Ruger 17 H.M.R. w/ 3-9x50 scope and adjustable trigger








And my Ruger 10/22 w/ floated bull barrel, thumb hole stock, red dot sight, and trigger work done.







All work and gun smithing done by me. I really love the lighter triggers on both. Thumb hole stock, bull barrel, and red dot are really great on a 10/22.

However, I never really get to shoot them that much. Once they make it out of their cases, the wife tends to grab them, and I can't seem to get her to let go of them long enough to shoot them any more.

Speaking of gun lubes. An old gun smith who taught me some little tricks of the trade, always swore by the best gun lube on the market. ATF. Doesn't matter what kind or brand, but it's got enough detergents, surfactants, and durability, that a very little goes a long ways. Also, one of the best rust preventatives known to man. Also, costs a lot less then about anything else out there. If it's good enough to protect HD truck transmission parts from wear, pressure, and temp extremes, it's been great for my guns.


----------



## promac850

medic5050 said:


> Being a fellow rim fire fanatic, I thought I would share my two favorite rim fire guns.
> 
> Sorry in advance. My digital camera is kind of crappy.
> 
> Ruger 17 H.M.R. w/ 3-9x50 scope and adjustable trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Ruger 10/22 w/ floated bull barrel, thumb hole stock, red dot sight, and trigger work done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All work and gun smithing done by me. I really love the lighter triggers on both. Thumb hole stock, bull barrel, and red dot are really great on a 10/22.
> 
> However, I never really get to shoot them that much. Once they make it out of their cases, the wife tends to grab them, and I can't seem to get her to let go of them long enough to shoot them any more.
> 
> Speaking of gun lubes. An old gun smith who taught me some little tricks of the trade, always swore by the best gun lube on the market. ATF. Doesn't matter what kind or brand, but it's got enough detergents, surfactants, and durability, that a very little goes a long ways. Also, one of the best rust preventatives known to man. Also, costs a lot less then about anything else out there. If it's good enough to protect HD truck transmission parts from wear, pressure, and temp extremes, it's been great for my guns.


 
hmm... gonna have stock up on ATF then. It is real slippery, I do know that. It was a ##### to put an auto trans back together in transmission class, as the parts were trying to escape your grasp every time you picked one up and tried to move it...

It doesn't damage parkerized, blued, or any other gun surface... does it?


----------



## medic5050

promac610 said:


> ...It doesn't damage parkerized, blued, or any other gun surface... does it?



Not in my expireance. I've have used it on blued, park'ed, and stainless components and they are going strong, even looking almost new. It works good here in the PNW, but also in the desert parts of the U.S. since a thin film (i.e. apply, then wipe most of it off) won't attract dust.

Also, it really helps barrels to come clean if using it on a patch to lightly oil the bore before shooting, or after a good cleaning.


----------



## 046

ATF & acetone mixed 50/50 makes an excellent substitute for kroil. been using it for years, one of the best penetrant anywhere. 

Ruger 10/22 is one of the all time favorites. got a have a 10/22 ... 
mine is an older one made in 1973 with factory walnut stock. 
did a trigger job along with polishing all parts that rubbed against anything. 

had failure to eject problems, so I replaced the ejector. problems solved. 
what puzzled me was this 10/22 looked barely shot. 

tickles me to see all the folks investing $400+ in a $200 rifle, only to be worth $300 after investing $600+ :taped:


----------



## medic5050

046 said:


> ...tickles me to see all the folks investing $400+ in a $200 rifle, only to be worth $300 after investing $600+ :taped:


 
Agreed.

The one thing I like with my 10/22 mods is that after it's all said and done, I'm still in it for just a little over new cost. I bought the rifle just barely used for less than $100, so the end total is still less than $250 with everything I did.


----------



## promac850

Do any of you have good tips on polishing up the said parts you mention as to smooth out the action?

For example, where on what parts did you polish/smooth out... and is it possible to go too far with the polishing and cause unintended consequences?


----------



## medic5050

promac610 said:


> Do any of you have good tips on polishing up the said parts you mention as to smooth out the action?


 
10/22 TIPS & TRICKS

About as extensive as you can get without spending a lot of extra money.

Enjoy!


----------



## 046

polishing and honing are terms often used to describe the same thing. 

trigger jobs that change sear angles should only be done by someone that understands different type of sear motion. there's positive, neutral and negative sears. don't attempt a trigger job that changes sear angle until you thoroughly understand. 

to get started doing triggers jobs, use an Arkansas white rock. which is so hard it's almost impossible to change sear angles. clean up any rough edges on the actual sear release points. then lube with moly grease. most folks gain huge improvement in their trigger by cleaning and moly lube. 

use a fine stone on all places that rub metal against metal. there's LOTS of resources for tuning your 10/22 on the web!!!



promac610 said:


> Do any of you have good tips on polishing up the said parts you mention as to smooth out the action?
> 
> For example, where on what parts did you polish/smooth out... and is it possible to go too far with the polishing and cause unintended consequences?


----------



## cord arrow

The wifes target Ruger.

I've lost the ability to embed it would seem....


----------



## cord arrow

Closing in on it....


----------



## Groundman One

cord arrow said:


> Closing in on it....


 
I had a 10/22 years back. A great little gun. But it was nothing like that. 

*Wow!*


----------



## KodiakII

Break free and Rem oil both live on my bench. I would like to pu a ruger target 22 some day, but for now I suffer with an old BSA target (that I really wouldn't trade for anything) I have pulled off shots at 100 yards with the Parker Hale target sights that would make you scope guys green with envy.

View attachment 201587


----------

